# DVR 942/Dish 1000.2 Switch problems



## Tulsilversurfer (May 13, 2007)

Initial hookup of my Dish 1000.2 and 942 DVR combo. The check switch function gives the following: The NON bandstacked QUAD on port 1 (2,3,4) is not supported as a diseqc device and: Status connected to Diseqc 41 with 4 inputs port 1 (2,3,4) N.C. No connection.
This is with a triple LNB that supposedly requires no switch and hooked up as per all instructions found anywhere with 1 RG6 running from port 1 to the Dish PRO seperator for the 942 that splits one line into two for sat 1 and sat 2. I have also tried just running the RG& into sat1 on the 942 DVR bypassing the seperator to see if I can at least get a signal on 119 no luck whatsoever and Dishnetwork tech chat wants to send someone out of course.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

is the dish positioned properly? Or is that your next step?

I've found that if the dish isn't tuned properly, then the check switch will rarely (if ever) see the switch properly..

I've had to jump through hoops in the past to to tune a dish.. I'd recommend buying a signal meter like the installers have. Or hooking up one of your ancient dish receivers to it, and just going to the point dish screen and wiggling it around until you get some sort of signal.. then do a check switch.


----------



## Tulsilversurfer (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Actuaqlly aiming the dish was my next step. I've eyballed the Azimuth in relation to the dish 500 it's replacing but didn't go further since it shows an error on the check switch. One thing I find odd is that I've seen three different locations for 119 depending on the reference source. The 942 claims 203/142/43 (not sure about the middle one but close) The book shows different than that and the dish 500 it replaces was set differently yet. But the 500 always had a very strong signal. Since I'm advised to peak the triple lnb of the 1000.2 to 119 I'd expect it to be no different unless they've changed the location for whatever reason since I set up the 500.


----------



## Tulsilversurfer (May 13, 2007)

Swapped the 942 for a 622 since I bought a new HD panasonic earlier this week.


----------

